# Pressure Canning milk



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I will recognize at the beginning that not everyone agrees that canning milk is a good idea or safe, in fact many suggest no one home cans milk. That being said, I'm still curious and would like to ask those that have experience pressure canning milk to help me out. We PC green beans, raw pack meat, etc, so we are not unfamiliar with the rigor related to clean jars, lids, etc.

1. When pressure canning milk - do you can the milk by venting the canner for 10 minutes, bring the canner up to 10# pressure, turn off the heat and let the canner naturally cool? This seems to be the most common directions I find.
2. I can not find any published examples or reports of botulism in home pressure canned milk. Are there reports that I've just not found?
3. Do you reheat home PC'd milk it to 212F before consuming?

Thanks


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

1. yes (cold jars, milk and canner to start)
2. have not found anything either.
3. no

do this a lot and use it all the time. no problems so far.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Not sure you'll find any incidences of botulism in any home canning for the last 50 years or so. It really just doesn't happen anymore.

Not sure if it's because people are better at canning or if people are better at not eating bad food.

Jeff


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweetie monitors a "rebel canning" site of some kind... I've never seen it, but seems some useful info there..

She has canned half and half and 1 percent milk.. These were unopened, within a couple days of expire date when processed and on deep discount special.. Canning allowed us to extend the life of these products long enough to use and not loose any to turning sour.. 

But then sour milk can be used in baking and pancakes.. 

Everyone will have a different experience..


----------

